# Divinity 2 Magische... Rote... Barriere :O



## El Homer (30. August 2009)

Huhu

ich spiel zrzeit Divinity 2, was nebnbei gesagt fantastisch ist ^^

Ich bin nun beim Fjord und probier schon seit stunden raus zu bekommen, wie ich diese rote Barriere deaktiviere... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wegen den 3 Bäumen )
bitte um Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. August 2009)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/walkth...o_Draconis.html


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

An der Felswand oberhalb des Strands hat es ziemlich hoch oben eine Festung an der Wand. Du musst dorthin fliegen und dort landen. Dann die Leiter hoch 2 Leute beseitigen und die Barrieren abschalten.
Würde aber vor der Leiter das Game saven, da man durch einen Bug die Leiter runterfallen und nicht mehr hochklettern kann.
Ich schau mal, ob ich eine Karte finde.

Edit: Hier ich habs rot markiert. Dort irgendwo an der Felswand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (30. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> An der Felswand oberhalb des Strands hat es ziemlich hoch oben eine Festung an der Wand. Du musst dorthin fliegen und dort landen. Dann die Leiter hoch 2 Leute beseitigen und die Barrieren abschalten.
> Würde aber vor der Leiter das Game saven, da man durch einen Bug die Leiter runterfallen und nicht mehr hochklettern kann.
> Ich schau mal, ob ich eine Karte finde.
> 
> ...


Super ! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab gar net gewusst, das es dort eine Leiter gibt da ja die FEstung selbst auch durch eine Barriere geschützt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: argh, grad nochmal geschaut... 
wie komm ich denn dahin ^^ ? zu der Leiter , ich mein da steht ein teleporter....aber wo ist das gegenstück ?? ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Achso ja stimmt da war ja was mit dem Porter...

Edit: Beim blauen Kreis müsste auch wieder irgendwo ein Felsvorsprung sein.
Dort hat es einen Blinden und auch ein Porter. Weiss leider nicht mehr genau ob das der richtige war...
Ansonsten versuch mal darüber zu fliegen und dann dort zu landen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (30. August 2009)

Super dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt bin ich da wo ich hin gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw lohnt es sich dem blinden die zwei Edelsteine zu besorgen ^^ ?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> Super dank dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NP =)

KA hab die Aufgabe damals angenommen aber wieder vergessen...
Aber wichtig wird sie nicht sein, da ich das Spiel auch ohne die Quest beenden konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

